# Spotlight to scare off birds?



## DoubleA (Apr 17, 2014)

Lots of very irritating birds wake me up in the early morning hours and I've thought about using a laser pointer to try scaring them away from the area, but they are pretty expensive. So now I'm wondering if a spotlight could do the trick. But how bright would it have to be to be effective in daylight? I have a Cree 3 Watt spotlight that puts out 220 lumens which doesn't seem to have the desired effect. 

Any ideas on what I would need? Has anyone here tried it?


----------



## markr6 (Apr 17, 2014)

Never tried a light...that would have to be very bright during the day. But I'll comment on the laser. I purchased a (edit) "5 milliwatt" green laser from ebay for about $25. Runs on one 18650 and it is BRIGHT! There were about 15 black birds in the field behind my house, a few robins too. It didn't really seem to scare them even when I was moving it quickly all around them. The most they did was a few hops.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 17, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Never tried a light...that would have to be very bright during the day. But I'll comment on the laser. I purchased a "5 watt" green laser from ebay for about $25. Runs on one 18650 and it is BRIGHT! There were about 15 black birds in the field behind my house, a few robins too. It didn't really seem to scare them even when I was moving it quickly all around them. The most they did was a few hops.



Wow! I didn't know there were any 5 watt lasers for that price. Very surprised it didn't have much effect too, especially at that level.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 17, 2014)

DoubleA said:


> Wow! I didn't know there were any 5 watt lasers for that price. Very surprised it didn't have much effect too, especially at that level.



Oh I meant 5mw. But I'm sure it's more than that...not a very strict control on them I hear


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 17, 2014)

Airports have a lot of trouble keeping birds away. The most effective way is to hire someone to chase them, shoot them all, or poison them. They seem to adjust to lights, horns, cannons, lasers, and nets.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 17, 2014)

On the DEFTX thread, one purchase was SPECIFICALLY to keep geese off of a lake, and, it is reported that it worked great for that.

The DEFTX is a rather bright light (High cd), so, its noticeable in broad daylight....and ~ $800 or so.

The birds that migrate (Geese for example) are more easily spooked. Birds that may be return visitors (They hang around for the season, etc...), will need a negative event to associate with the light, noise, or whatever....otherwise, they learn that nothing bad happens when the stimuli is presented, and they start to ignore it. Same for squirrels, etc.

As for your 3 watt Cree, with 220 lumens, its not about lumens, its about the lux (cd) of the light. The lux is what is perceived as glare, and which can startle the birds. The higher a light's cd, the more startling it will be.

The issue, again, is that you can only startle the same bird a few times before it realizes nothing is associated with the flash, and it ignores it. 

You could get a softair gun, which fires plastic BB's that sting but are not deadly, even to a bird unless perhaps an unlucky shot really really close. That can work well, as the sting IS a negative association...and, once stung, they will merely SEE the gun, and run for cover. (Blinding one in one eye is of course a potential problem if that sort of thing bothers you...)

The projected problem is that these means only provide revenge/reactive relief...as you STILL need to wake up and scare them off...and, they then learn they can come back after you close the window again, etc.

An airgun (Pellet for example) that fires a high speed round designed to kill rather than chase off, the critters is a plan, albeit one which is frowned on in some communities, depending upon your neighbor's proximity/projected reaction to that sort of thing.

There are also small cross bows, blow guns, etc....same idea.

In short, w/o getting a wee bit ridiculous, its better to invest in sound deadening measures (Ear muffs, etc) than weaponry in these scenarios, if sleep, rather than revenge, is your objective.


:tired:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 17, 2014)

DoubleA said:


> Lots of very irritating birds wake me up in the early morning hours and I've thought about using a laser pointer to try scaring them away from the area, but they are pretty expensive. So now I'm wondering if a spotlight could do the trick. But how bright would it have to be to be effective in daylight? I have a Cree 3 Watt spotlight that puts out 220 lumens which doesn't seem to have the desired effect.
> 
> Any ideas on what I would need? Has anyone here tried it?



It is called nature chap and before trying anything you would be well advised to find out what birds are bothering you as you maybe be leading yourself into trouble.The use of a laser pointer could land you in very serious hot water as the police do not take kindly to those at all as there primary use are for inside presentations.Your spotlight idea could also land you in trouble as well.

Best you move.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 17, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> It is called nature chap and before trying anything you would be well advised to find out what birds are bothering you as you maybe be leading yourself into trouble.The use of a laser pointer could land you in very serious hot water as the police do not take kindly to those at all as there primary use are for inside presentations.Your spotlight idea could also land you in trouble as well.
> 
> Best you move.



I bet if you hung out by the tree for him, the birds would go somewhere else.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 17, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> On the DEFTX thread, one purchase was SPECIFICALLY to keep geese off of a lake, and, it is reported that it worked great for that.
> 
> The DEFTX is a rather bright light (High cd), so, its noticeable in broad daylight....and ~ $800 or so.
> 
> ...




In the UK your advice would land the op in severe difficulties and more than likely a prison term.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 17, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> In the UK your advice would land the op in severe difficulties and more than likely a prison term.



LOL

My advice (Real part) was sound deadening....England must be _REALLY_ strict.


NO WONDER you're so grumpy all the time.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 18, 2014)

I would suggest a mock up predator (like an owl or hawk) rather than some complicated electronic device that could be expensive and yield little/no result or a weapon, any of which could lead to criminal charges. Natural predators are normally very effective.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 18, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> My advice (Real part) was sound deadening....England must be _REALLY_ strict.
> 
> ...



I am not grumpy i suffer from old age syndrome and time is short so rather than back slap i get straight to the point,some hate it and some enjoy my banter and i am no different on any other forums.You really would enjoy to come shopping with me for sure. 



FRITZHID said:


> I would suggest a mock up predator (like an owl or hawk) rather than some complicated electronic device that could be expensive and yield little/no result or a weapon, any of which could lead to criminal charges. Natural predators are normally very effective.



Please stand up and take an applause.lovecpf. Well done *Sir.*​


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> I would suggest a mock up predator (like an owl or hawk) rather than some complicated electronic device that could be expensive and yield little/no result or a weapon, any of which could lead to criminal charges. Natural predators are normally very effective.



+1

BUT.....................................i would get a tk61vn to check no one has pinched the mock hawk :laughing:


----------



## Tmack (Apr 18, 2014)

LASER...........


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 18, 2014)

Tmack said:


> LASER...........



Yeah, if you set the trees on fire, the birds will avoid it.





Mc - I DO enjoy your banter. I have another friend just like you, I call him Eeyore, and he hates it.

:buddies:


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 18, 2014)

You're quite welcome, I've found often enough that the simplest designs provide the most effective and durable solutions. Good luck on your quest to sleep in.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 18, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> You're quite welcome, I've found often enough that the simplest designs provide the most effective and durable solutions. Good luck on your quest to sleep in.



Hey, are you still making hand suns?


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 18, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Hey, are you still making hand suns?



Indeed I am.


----------



## frozentundra (Apr 18, 2014)

I just wanted to agree with a predator mock up as the way to go. In my area Owls are used to very good effect for keeping many species away from the entrances to big box stores.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 18, 2014)

On your CPFM Thread, no visits by you in over a year....I thought maybe you stopped?


----------



## Blueknight (May 2, 2014)

If you know what kind of bird it is,then you can find out what kind of animal hunts it and get an electronic call that'll have the predators call on it.


----------



## Lord Muzzy (May 2, 2014)

Get a cat.


----------



## ven (May 2, 2014)

Lord Muzzy said:


> Get a cat.



What cells do they take

lions :laughing:


----------



## Onestep (May 2, 2014)

ven said:


> What cells do they take
> 
> lions :laughing:



People have to stop letting not native species loose into the wild!


----------



## Lord Muzzy (May 2, 2014)

ven said:


> What cells do they take
> 
> lions :laughing:



I'm here all week folks!


----------

